# ipod to windows problem



## zombienation (Aug 6, 2003)

sorry didnt know where to place this


i turn my ipod 40gig + photos on connect it to pc UNKNOWN DEVICE how
do you connect to the pc to install songs etc

i have done and update of software

thx


----------



## zombienation (Aug 6, 2003)

anyone with info


----------



## CoasterFreak (Aug 22, 2003)

What exactly is happening? You may be having the same problem I'm having.


----------



## zombienation (Aug 6, 2003)

plug into pc light goes on (IPOD) then goes off 


thats it

the pics are still on there 

plz help


----------



## CoasterFreak (Aug 22, 2003)

Is this the first time you're connecting it to your PC?


----------



## map4442646 (Apr 15, 2006)

OK, i think that the problem is the following... please provide me with the info that i ask you... is your IPOD old or new version? if its a new version check for the cable to be a USB 2.0 and that your computer port is the same.... if the IPOD is one of the old ones, you may need to buy a Fireport and add it to your computer, then you will have to take your IPOD to any apple store so they can tell you which cable will be good for the Fireport connection....


----------



## zombienation (Aug 6, 2003)

here is the 2004 1.2.1 ipod


----------



## map4442646 (Apr 15, 2006)

well, i think that it doesnt recognize it because you havent downloaded a driver for the ipod, there a program called apple updater, you can download it here: http://www.apple.com its not itunes, with Ipod updater you can restore your ipod settings, like erase it, update the driver, put your name, etc. like if it were new or the first time you use it.... you migth have this program already, let me know so i can look for another answer


----------



## zombienation (Aug 6, 2003)

i have run that ipod updater which brings up that "unknown device"


plz help


----------



## map4442646 (Apr 15, 2006)

hey hey, chill out , the answer to your question need time, im looking for an answer, taken a lot of my time to look for the answer to your question, you have to stay calm until we get the correct answer for you  sorry, and thanks.... ok now, what os are you running, since the problem is not the cable, it may be the port, can you try add new device in control panel, check if it says that theres is a new device, if not try conecting any other usb device into your usb port, maybe is the port the one messed up...


----------



## zombienation (Aug 6, 2003)

i use my joystick and my phone out of the usb

so it aint the usb ??

xp sp2 all updates

all ports are the same i tried all of them (4)


----------



## map4442646 (Apr 15, 2006)

i think i know the answer.... go here and see if it works
http://www.apple.com/support/ipod/five_rs/

in the step that says reset you ipod, it means press and hold the play button until it turns off and then press and hold the middle and the play button at the same time until it turns back on again..... give it a try, if it dowsnt work let me know ill keep looking for another answer


----------



## map4442646 (Apr 15, 2006)

Thank you for contacting Apple.

After reviewing your message, Apple has determined the nature of your question
falls outside the type of support provided via email by the Apple Store. 

To obtain technical support for Apple products, call Apple technical support at
800-APL-CARE (800-275-2273). Help is available seven days a week from 8:00 a.m.
to 8:00 p.m. central time.

well, i havent find an asnwer yet, but ypu may try this if you want


----------



## zombienation (Aug 6, 2003)

should i take it back or try some more options


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

FYI: you may want to put this in Windows NT/2000/XP or Hardware


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

since you said you didn't know where to put it


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

uninstall drivers for it, uninstall it, ect. then reinstall everything (your iPod probably should have come with a driver CD)


----------



## MattHazinski (Sep 3, 2005)

You have iTunes on it, right?


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

yeah you can't just go into My Computer then your iPod to put songs in you should use iTunes though I think thats what your using


----------

